# It Is About Islam - A Book Review



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It Is About Islam.

Think what you will about Glen Beck, he does a pretty good job here on a summary of the history, changing tolerance of followers (inclusive of non-believers at times) and the beliefs of the ideology known as Islam. He documents his writings with 33 pages of sources, references, including direct quotes from the "book" and statements from subsequent interpreters/leaders.

Interesting points:
Muhammad developed his "unwritten revelations" much later than many think&#8230;.600 AD. He did not write them down and they were recreated over a century after his death by followers who kept the agenda alive, at times inclusive of infidels to achieve a dominant following as they fought amongst the ruling tribes for recognition and a physical presence.

Especially noted, he starts off in Chapter 1 &#8230;.not with the beginning but with the following statement:
"To understand the stakes of the battle at hand, it makes sense to start at the end, to understand the cosmic plan in which our enemies believe they are playing a preordained role.

While there are varying interpretations and prophesies of how the end times will playout, there is a strong conviction in Islamic circles that we are currently witnessing the disintegration of the world and the beginning of a new era to be ushered in by a mythical figure named the Mahdi and the second coming of Jesus Christ, who together will battle an Antichrist figure known as the Dajjal &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.interpretation of Islam is so unique and dangerous is that they don't just believe that the End Times and the Day of Judgement are imminent - there are other religions that share this belief - they believe they are charged with playing an active role in bringing these times about. In their minds that justifies everything they do. The bloodshed and terror are just means to an end - to the end, in fact.

And it's why they will never stop.

Being a Muslim meant - and it still means more than just a set of spiritual beliefs; it means identity with fellow believers. As Muhammad taught, Islam is not just a faith but complete submission (a direct translation of the word Islam) to a holistic political ideology and the inalterable laws established by Allah
.
What followed was a ruthless commitment to spread that ideology to the edges of the known world."

I wonder, if the book I follow and believe in had started at the end&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, it is about Islam, which is about murdering the opposition. The Koran is a second rate attempt to feign being Scriptural, and its only ready means of propagation is to use force. It is a mess in a lot of ways and it doesn't make sense. But by using the sword, it made a lot of headway. And it can only be stopped by force, that is how I see it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We are in "HEEP" of trouble if they don't get stopped .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I mentioned this book back in November when I read it.
Should be mandatory reading for every American....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem is the west knows little of its own history and religion let alone anyone else's. The Muslim world is very aware of such things.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> We are in "HEEP" of trouble if they don't get stopped .


I agree ! One the many problems is too many folks starting at the top don't want to stop them!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I agree ! One the many problems is too many folks starting at the top don't want to stop them!


We will be in a heap of trouble if we find ourselves disarmed like the Europeans.
The same people at the top who are trying to disarm us are the same ones who are importing the trouble.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Preaching to the choir...

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two groups of members; one that wants to convert you , the other group wants to kill you. The group that wants to convert you are willing to fund and support those who want to kill you.

I believe that, in my lifetime, we will not eliminate this dangerous, evil group of insane people. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It Is About Islam.
> 
> Think what you will about Glen Beck, he does a pretty good job here on a summary of the history, changing tolerance of followers (inclusive of non-believers at times) and the beliefs of the ideology known as Islam. He documents his writings with 33 pages of sources, references, including direct quotes from the "book" and statements from subsequent interpreters/leaders.
> 
> ...


You may be onto something. God always finishes a work before He starts it. Its a hint He inhabits other dimensions of time and space. All of them in fact with the pertinent descriptive adjective being transcendent. He can bisect our time line at a 90 degree angle any time He wants. Thats why when we pray for something we need..God can work on the problem for 10,000 years and get back with an answer in a split second. Smart thinking on that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Islame is insane if the whay to holy land is filled with glory why don't the leaders lead by example and blow themselves up?


----------

